

Escape from Systemd - gabordemooij
http://gabordemooij.com/escape_from_systemd

======
gabordemooij
If someone knows some other non-systemd distros please let me know. (btw this
is not intended as a flamewar, I don't want to discuss WHY I don't like
systemd, please just accept that for some reason I don't want to USE it). This
article is about a different phase: how to make sure one never has to use
systemd.

